# My modest HT setup



## doctor subie (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi folks, I'm a relatively new poster on here (though I did quite a bit of lurking for a while). I just wanted to throw a post of my den HT setup'. Since I don't have a dedicated HT room, and spend >95% of my time in my living room/den, I decided to integrate it as best I could. WAF may not be the greatest (but she puts up with it). Anyhow, without further ado, here's my humble setup:









AV123 Rocket RS1000sigs, Bigfoot center channel, and Emotiva DMC-1 and MPS-1 processor/amp...









Rocket RS450s on risers for the rear, along with a HSU VTF Mk.3 sub









The sources include XBOX 360, PS3, DirecTV HD receiver, Monster Power surge suppressor, Buttkicker LFE amp and Velodyne SMS-1. I have 2 Buttkicker transducers, 1 under each section of the couch; wires are run under the crawl space...









My old setup consisted of a Snell HT setup...

I'm awaiting on a dual pair of MFW-15's...I know there are some AV123 'non enthusiasts' around here, but I have to say that I've been more than pleased with the quality (both aesthetically and acoustically) of this setup for HT usage...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice set-up, looks like a warm, inviting place to enjoy a movie.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nicely done..:T A very neat clean set up..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice set up!!! ... :T

How do you like your LFE's??? ... I have one on each row of three seats, and I like it, now two in one couch :scared: :yay:


----------



## doctor subie (Jan 10, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Nice set up!!! ... :T
> 
> How do you like your LFE's??? ... I have one on each row of three seats, and I like it, now two in one couch :scared: :yay:


Thanks for all the positive comments guys, appreciate it!

I love the LFE's. I was going to go with a less expensive Aura (?sp) baseshaker pro setup, but from what I understand, the buttkickers were a bit more tactile (though quite a bit more $). It really adds a realism/depth to the movies, games, whatever we're watching!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

hi 

nice setup....see you got an HD dvr from direct tv...also have one....what do you do when you run out of disk space on the dvr....do you or will you hook up an external drive to store more movies???....

jcanaca


----------

